# Afraid to take Effexor



## joliejacq (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi, I am in the midst of the worst bout of IBS I've ever experienced, and I've had it for thirty years. This morning my doctor prescribed Effexor, saying it has been found to be useful in IBS. But after reading the list of potential side effects, I'm afraid to use it!

Are any of you on this medication?


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

Of all the psych meds that are "supposed to be helpful for IBS" I would say that would be the LAST drug that I would try. The half-life is so short on it and the withdrawals are legendary, worst of any antidepressant even worse than Paxil. I completely share your fear of taking that drug.


----------



## MBT (Dec 20, 2015)

Have you ever taken any antidepressants? Antidepressants can be very helpful for IBS, anxiety, and depression.

I have not personally taken Effexor, and I am not sure why your doctor chose that.

Lexapro (escitalopram) and fluoxetine (Prozac) both have very good risk-benefit profiles and many favorable attributes, including low price. They are SSRI antidepressants.


----------

